# Réseau entre deux mac ?



## EtienneMacBook (14 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour bonjour, je voudrais créer un réseau entre deux mac, pouvoir ainsi acceder a la maison, aux documents de l'autre mac par le wifi, enfin, on dit airport en langage mac je crois... merci a vous tous


----------



## fpoil (14 Novembre 2006)

bonjour, 

as tu un routeur ? une "box" d'un op&#233;rateur (livebox, freebox....) ? 
quelle type de connexion &#224; internet ?


----------



## EtienneMacBook (14 Novembre 2006)

bah j'ai une freebox mais je voudrais faire une liaison wifi indépendemment de tout fournisseur internet, juste entre deux mac meme si ya pas de prise tel autour.


----------



## fpoil (15 Novembre 2006)

mac 1 (serveur) :

1) menu pomme/preference systeme/reseau :

2) bouton configuration/ nouvelle configuration,lui donner un nom :"test" par exemple

3)bouton afficher/configuration des ports reseaux : decocher tout sauf airport

4)bouton afficher/Airport/onglet tcp/ip :

5)configurer ipv4 "manuellement" et mettre

adresse ip : 192.168.0.1
sous-r&#233;seau : 255.255.255.0

le reste vide et cliquer sur le bouton appliquer

6) Cliquer sur l'icone airport (en haut dans la barre de menu) et choisir "cr&#233;er un r&#233;seau", lui donner un nom (par exemple le nom du mac1), laisser canal automatique

7) menu pomme/preference systeme/partage dans l'onglet services selectionner "partage fichiers mac"

Mac2

faire les &#233;tapes 1) 2) 3) 4) et pour l'&#233;tape 5)

adresse ip 192.168.0.x ou x est nombre sup&#233;rieur &#224; 1 (par ex 2)
sous reseau : 255.255.255.0
passerelle : 192.168.0.1

cliquer sur appliquer

faire etape 7) comme pr&#233;c&#233;demment

Maintenant en cliquant sur l'icone de l'airport, devrait apparaitre le nom du reseau cr&#233;&#233; par le mec1 (sinon choisir autre et taper le nom du reseau),le selectionner

dans le finder/aller sur l'icone reseau, le mac1 devrait apparaitre


----------



## EtienneMacBook (15 Novembre 2006)

whouahou ! voila une réponse de ouf ! je vais essayer tout ca... merci !!


----------



## Oflore (16 Novembre 2006)

Salut ETIENNEMACBOOK.

Actuellement je veux faire la même manip que toi et j'ai suivi les conseils de FPOIL qui m'en avait déjà donné auparavant.

Pour mon je galère! Est-ce que pour toi cela marche?

Si oui que ce passe-t-il?
Si non que ce passe-t-il?
Tiens moi au courant ce sera cool de ta part.

Voilà pour moi ce qui arrive c'est un peu long et j'espère que je suis clair.

Une fois les manip faites, lorsque je suis sur l'ordi secondaire je choisi le réseau créé par l'ordi principal avec comme config réseau "test".

Effectivement il apparait dans la fenêtre réseau de chaque ordi l'icône de l'autre ordi.

J'essaye de me connecter à partir du mac1 sur le mac 2, une fenêtre apparait me demandant si je veux me connecter sur le mac 2 avec un mot de passe.
J'ai essayer plusieurs options.
1) Ayant lu dans le forum que je peux me passer du mot de passe si je n'en avais pas rentré un (ce qui est le cas, du moins je le pense), je clic sur connecter. une fenêtre apparait me demandant de recommencer car mauvais mot de passe.
2) Je tape un mot de passe habituel du mac 1: idem.
3) Je tape un mot de passe habituel du mac 2: idem.

J'essaye de me connecter à partir du mac2 sur le mac1, une fenêtre apparait indiquant : tentative de connexion au serveur. un décompte commençant à 120 secondes s'affiche puis le temps passé: échec de la connexion.
Je précise que dans l'icône airport, le réseau du mac 1 (test) est reconnu, que les signaux de réception sont au maximum et que sur l'ordi secondaire je choisi le réseau créé par l'ordi principal avec comme config réseau "test".
Mais il indique toujours pour l'Etat : ordinateur à ordinateur état indisponible.

Rhââââ.... j'enrage.....


MERCI D'AVANCE ETIENNEMACBOOK POUR TA FUTURE RÉPONSE 

Bien le salut, Oflore.


----------



## Aquilane (16 Novembre 2006)

Vu rapidement, je pense que les deux comptes sur les deux Mac n'ont pas les m&#234;mes noms (Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;mes / Comptes) : il ne suffit pas de mettre le bon mot de passe, il faut mettre le bon nom de compte.

Si tu essayes de te connecter en "Invit&#233;" sur l'autre Mac, est-ce que &#231;a marche ? (C'est une option sur la fen&#234;tre qui appara&#238;t quand tu demandes &#224; te connecter sur l'autre mac).


----------



## Oflore (21 Novembre 2006)

Aquilane a dit:


> Vu rapidement, je pense que les deux comptes sur les deux Mac n'ont pas les m&#234;mes noms (Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;mes / Comptes) : il ne suffit pas de mettre le bon mot de passe, il faut mettre le bon nom de compte.
> 
> Si tu essayes de te connecter en "Invit&#233;" sur l'autre Mac, est-ce que &#231;a marche ? (C'est une option sur la fen&#234;tre qui appara&#238;t quand tu demandes &#224; te connecter sur l'autre mac).


Merci Aquilane, comme Fpoil vous aviez vu juste.

mon code secret &#233;tait le bon 2) c'&#233;tait le nom d'utilisateur qui n'&#233;tait pas le bon. 
Maintenant c'est r&#233;gl&#233; gr&#226;ce &#224; pr&#233;f&#233;rence systeme/comptes.

Cependant, maintenant j'arrive g&#233;n&#233;ralement &#224; me connecter  &#224; partir du mac1 sur le mac2, mais rarement l'inverse. Le mac2 m'affiche une fen&#234;tre indiquant recherche de connexion au serveur. un d&#233;compte commen&#231;ant &#224; 120 secondes s'affiche puis le temps pass&#233;: &#233;chec de la connexion. Le mac 2 ne trouve pas le serveur.

J'ai essay&#233; en cr&#233;ant un nouveau r&#233;seau en inversant le serveur (Mac2 devient mac1 et inversement). Toujours &#233;chec de la connexion.
En g&#233;n&#233;ral les 2 macs sont &#224; proximit&#233; (1m de distance).
Je suis arriv&#233; &#224; 2 reprises pour connecter les 2 macs entre eux (c'est &#224; dire avoir respectivement les disque durs de chaque ordi dans la fen&#234;tre r&#233;seau de l'autre).
Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai r&#233;ussi ces 2 fois l&#224; et que la plupart du temps je suis en &#233;chec de connexion.

Que faire?

Merci d'avance pour les r&#233;ponses.

Oflore


----------



## EtienneMacBook (23 Novembre 2006)

Coucou les amis, je me nourris de toutes vos discussions mais en fait, de mon coté, je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'essayer mais ca ne saurait tarder, d'ici à ce week end sans doute.
je vous tiens au courant en esperant que ca vous aidera ! bon trip à tous !


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (27 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

Ca fait bien longtemps que je ne suis plus venu sur le forum. :rose: honte à moi je sais!
Mais je me replonge dedans, avec ma nouvelle acquisition : MAcbook pro. 

Je fais simple : 
Je veux relié les deux macs via ethernet. Je branche le cable, je vais dans "se connecter au serveur", je choisi mon mac de bureau, et là il me demande mes utilisateurs et mot de passe.

J'ai tous essayer. 

Ma question : lesquels utiliser.

Je vais de portable-> bureau. Quels noms et Mdp je dois utiliser. 

Je perds les pédales....  

merci à vous


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (27 Novembre 2006)

je me réponds à moi-même.

J'ai trouvé !!! je suis trop nul des fois...:rose: 
Il suffit d'insérer les nom et Mdp du mac de bureau (lorsque je suis sur mon portable)

trop facile....


----------



## guiguilap (27 Novembre 2006)

Ben non, la preuve tu veisnde trouver seul


----------



## kalimero38 (29 Novembre 2006)

Oflore a dit:


> Je suis arrivé à 2 reprises pour connecter les 2 macs entre eux (c'est à dire avoir respectivement les disque durs de chaque ordi dans la fenêtre réseau de l'autre).
> Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai réussi ces 2 fois là et que la plupart du temps je suis en échec de connexion.
> Oflore



Bienvenu au club!

Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul. J'avais déjà rencontré ce pb lors d'un déplacement en avril: connections totalement instables et aléatoires...
J'ai voulu remettre ça aujourd'hui pr échanger des fichiers avec mon collaborateur et j'ai le même soucis qui se pose à nouveau.
C'est à se pendre!

Config AirPort ok (nous sommes bien d'accord on parle de cartes seules, sans borne).
IP manuelles renseignées
AppleTalk / Partage de fichiers activés
Réseau local crée et loggé par le 2d Mac.

Mais impossible de trouver le serveur depuis l'une comme l'autre des 2 machines...
En "parcourant" comme en saisissant les IP.
Redémarrages...
RIEN!

Là je sèche... Ca sent le bug...

Des idées?
Qq'un cz qui ça fonctionne?


----------



## Oflore (2 Décembre 2006)

Salut Kalimero
On est bien d'accord on parle de cartes seules, sans borne.

Effectivement cela pourrait ressembler &#224; un bug.
Actuellement j'ai le m&#234;me ordi (qu'on va appeler mac1) qui recoit bien les infos de l'autre ordi (mac2) et donc qui &#224; le disque dur de mac2 dans la fen&#234;tre r&#233;seau de mac1.

Ce n'est pas le cas pour mac2! Il n'arrive pas &#224; se connecter avec Mac1 (&#233;chec de la connexion);

Alors actuellement je travail avec Mac1 pour les &#233;changes de fichiers, c'est toujours mieux que rien.

Au Fait : 
Mac1 est un G4 450Mhz OS 10.3
Mac2 est un Ibook G3 500Mhz OS 10.3

Y-a-t-il une relation de cause &#224; effet?

A+ Oflore.


----------



## fpoil (2 Décembre 2006)

Je suis d&#233;sol&#233; par vos pb, mais si je me rappelle bien, 10.3 me posait beaucoup de pb avec le r&#233;seau, 10.4 pas du tout.

Sinon, de mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale, l'investissement dans un routeur wifi (on en trouve maintenant de vraiment pas chers) ou l'utilisation des fonctions routeurs et wifi des "box" op&#233;rateurs simplifient grandement les &#233;changes r&#233;seau...


----------



## kalimero38 (4 Décembre 2006)

fpoil a dit:


> Je suis désolé par vos pb, mais si je me rappelle bien, 10.3 me posait beaucoup de pb avec le réseau, 10.4 pas du tout.
> 
> Sinon, de manière générale, l'investissement dans un routeur wifi (on en trouve maintenant de vraiment pas chers) ou l'utilisation des fonctions routeurs et wifi des "box" opérateurs simplifient grandement les échanges réseau...





Salut,

De mon côté: 2 PBG4 10.4 et le problème est similaire...

En effet, 10.3 posait qqs soucis de réseau, mais ce "bug" existe aussi de mon côté malgré 10.4 sur les 2 machines.

Nous somes parvenus à nous connecter vendredi (à monter les disques) et le pb est de nouveau le même aujourd'hui!
Soit le partage a des jours RTT ;o) soit il y a un réel bug... mais ce genre de comportement aléatoire me laisse penser à un bug.

D'autant que si 10.4 a réglé qqs pb de réseau, il en a généré d'autres, notamment concernant la co-activité Ethernet/AirPort qui m'a bcp emm.... après l'update.

Ensuite, concernant le routeur, oui je suis le premier convaincu, j'utilise moi-même une borne AirPort pour mon réseau entreprise et une LiveBox Wifi au bureau.

Mais en déplacement, tu n'emportes pas ton routeur avec toi!
Ou très rarement ;o)

Et il est donnage de devoir se trinballer un cable Ethernet alors que les mac sont équipés en série de carte AirPort...

Tout le monde n'a pas non plus l'envie d'investir ds une AirPort ou un routeur pour son réseau domestique de 2 macs.

En l'occurrence, c'est en déplacement que j'ai des soucis lorsqu'il est nécessaire d'échanger des fichiers avec mon collaborateur.

J'ai eu un utilisateur ce weekend avec qui nous avons fait qqs tests: même pb que Oflore, impossible de monter les 2 disques, seul mac2 sur mac1, mais pas l'inverse...

à suivre...


----------



## Frizou (6 Décembre 2006)

Oflore a dit:


> J'essaye de me connecter &#224; partir du mac2 sur le mac1, une fen&#234;tre apparait indiquant : tentative de connexion au serveur. un d&#233;compte commen&#231;ant &#224; 120 secondes s'affiche puis le temps pass&#233;: &#233;chec de la connexion.
> Je pr&#233;cise que dans l'ic&#244;ne airport, le r&#233;seau du mac 1 (test) est reconnu, que les signaux de r&#233;ception sont au maximum et que sur l'ordi secondaire je choisi le r&#233;seau cr&#233;&#233; par l'ordi principal avec comme config r&#233;seau "test".
> Mais il indique toujours pour l'Etat : ordinateur &#224; ordinateur &#233;tat indisponible.




Il me semble que si le "coupe feu" est activ&#233; (Preferences systeme>Partage>coupe feu) on a exactement  ce genre de pb pour se connecter "d'ordinateur &#224; ordinateur".


----------



## Oflore (8 Décembre 2006)

Frizou a dit:


> Il me semble que si le "coupe feu" est activ&#233; (Preferences systeme>Partage>coupe feu) on a exactement  ce genre de pb pour se connecter "d'ordinateur &#224; ordinateur".


Bonjour tous le monde.

Je viens d'appliquer le conseil de Frizou... Et cela semble fonctionner. Effectivement je viens d'avoir les disques durs de chaque autre ordinateur mont&#233;s sur les 2 ordinateurs respectifs (j'esp&#232;re que je suis clair). Tout fonctionne correctement.
Maintenant j'esp&#232;re que cela marchera &#224; chaque fois et non de mani&#232;re all&#233;atoire.

En tous cas je vous dit &#224; tous un grand merci pour tous ces conseils qui me furent bien utiles.

J'attend incessamment l'arriv&#233;e de ma Freebox et donc j'ai bien l'intention d'utiliser son routeur pour mettre en r&#233;seau mes 2 ordinateurs &#224; la maison.

Enfin j'esp&#232;re maintenant pouvoir utiliser le portable pour pouvoir faire via airport, des &#233;changes de fichiers avec d'autres ordinateurs &#224; l'ext&#233;rieur de chez moi. Car comme l'&#233;crit Kalimero38 c'est quand m&#234;me bien appr&#233;ciable de ne pas avoir &#224; se trimbaler avec son c&#226;ble ethernet et de pouvoir utilser le potentiel d'airport pour ce genre de manipulations.

A bient&#244;t pour d'autres &#233;changes de discussions.

Oflore.


----------



## kalimero38 (8 Décembre 2006)

Frizou a dit:


> Il me semble que si le "coupe feu" est activé (Preferences systeme>Partage>coupe feu) on a exactement  ce genre de pb pour se connecter "d'ordinateur à ordinateur".



Dingue!
J'aurai jamais pensé que le coupe-feu pouvait être à l'origine de ce "petit" bug...

J'espère dc que tout est stable à préssnt, pour ma part je ferai un essai demain.

Merci Frizou pr ce conseil éclairé ;o)


----------



## laf (25 Décembre 2006)

fpoil a dit:


> mac 1 (serveur) :
> 
> 1) menu pomme/preference systeme/reseau :
> 
> ...




Question sans doute idiote mais je pose quand même : j'ai un i-mac en ethernet et un MB en wifi tous les 2 connectés à une Freebox configurée en mode routeur. Je souhaite les mettre en réseau. Dois-je appliquer la méthode que tu décris ou est-elle destiné aux personnes qui n'ont pas de routeur?


----------



## fpoil (25 Décembre 2006)

pas la peine tes machines sont d&#233;j&#224; en r&#233;seau (va dans finder/r&#233;seau), tu devrais voirchaque machine de l'autre (il faut bien s&#251;r que dans pref system/partage, le partage des fichiers mac soit activ&#233


----------



## vg93179 (26 Décembre 2006)

non, pas besoin, tes machines seront en r&#233;seau d&#232;s lors que tu auras coch&#233; dans les pref systemes / partage le partage de fichiers mac. Et qu'elles seront connect&#233; &#224; la freebox.

edit  : d&#233;sol&#233; fpoil, j'avais pas vu ta r&#233;ponse...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2006)

Salut à tous,
Voila mon imac 20 pouces intel core duo se sentait seul donc pour lui et uniquement pour lui je lui ai acheté un petit compagnon un macbookpro 17 pouces.
Mais voila je veux que lui (mon imac) puisse lui fournir et échanger ces données avec son nouveau compagnon (mon macbookpro), je viens de lire ce post qui explique comment s'y prendre avec la freebox mais moi j'ai une live box donc la question est :
La configuration est elle la même pour une freebox ou une live box?
Si c'est non comment dois je m'y prendre.


----------



## lufograf (27 Décembre 2006)

Si tes 2 nouveaux amis sont connectés à internet par la même Livebox, ils sont effectivement déjà en réseau. Donc si le partage de fichiers est activé il vont pouvoir apprendre à se découvrir plus intimement.


----------



## laf (27 Décembre 2006)

fpoil a dit:


> pas la peine tes machines sont déjà en réseau (va dans finder/réseau), tu devrais voirchaque machine de l'autre (il faut bien sûr que dans pref system/partage, le partage des fichiers mac soit activé)



Bon, merci pour tes explications mais que faut-il activer exactement dans le partage de fichier? J'ai activé "partage de fichier mac" dans l'onglet "services" et ça ne marche pas. Quand je clique sur réseau ds le finder, la fenêtre n'apparait même pas, comme un bug, bizarre. Faut-il activer quelquechose dans l'onglet "internet" des préférences partages?


----------



## laf (27 Décembre 2006)

Bon, j'ai fait apparaitre la fenêtre "réseau", il me propose de me connecter et demande un mot de passe, je suppose que c'est le mot de passe admnistrateur, je le tape et il ne se passe rien. Pas de refus du mot de passe mais rien d'autre. L'autre ordi ne doit-il pas apparaitre comme un volume extérieur?


----------



## fpoil (27 Décembre 2006)

le mot de passe d'un compte ouvert sur la machine sur laquelle tu essaies de te connecter,

si tu es sur l'ordi 1 et que tu veux te connecter &#224; l'ordi2 tu dois entrer un user et un mot de passe d'un compte ouvert sur l'ordi2


----------



## vg93179 (28 Décembre 2006)

et si tu as l'impression qu'il ne se passe rien , v&#233;rifie tout de meme que le volume n'est pas mont&#233; (&#224; gauche dans ta fen&#234;tre... )
S'il n'y a rien dans r&#233;seau (parfois il faut attendre quelques secondes); aller sur le bureau et faire pomme+K et tapper l'adresse ip de l'ordi cible (par exemple, 192.168.1.3)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2006)

Je n arrive pas à faire le réseau entre mon imac et macbookpro. J ai lu quelque part sur macgé qu on pouvait les relier avec un cable eternet et ensuite entrée l adresse IP de la machine mais où je trouve l adresse ip de la machine.
Si quelqu'un peut m expliquer la marche à suivre.


----------



## lufograf (29 Décembre 2006)

Salut obelix974 !

Comment sont reli&#233;s tes machines &#224; ta Livebox ? Wifi ou Ethernet ?

Sinon toutes les infos n&#233;cessaires sont dans Pr&#233;ferences Syst&#232;me>R&#233;seau ou Partage


----------



## valdarion (5 Janvier 2007)

j'ai une question qui ressemble mais un de mes macs est branché en ethernet sur une livebox allez voir ce sujet http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=163002
d'avance merci


----------

